# Whose a JAKE KILLER?



## NUTT (Mar 24, 2016)

I'd like to see y'all pass on the jakes this year. Unless you haven't taken a turkey ever or a youth lets conserve these boys until they are men. Whose in?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2016)

I will pass on the jakes unless its the end of the season. I'm not going two years without turkey nuggets again. Best i can do.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 24, 2016)

#jakeslivesmatter


----------



## ButcherTony (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## T-N-T (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm goin public land hunting Sat.  For fun.  I have 500+ acres private to hunt with only 2 other guys.
I will bust up a Jake Sat if I get the chance.

After that, on private land, where I will spend the rest of the season, I will pass.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 24, 2016)

....


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 24, 2016)

Yep, I always pass on jakes


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2016)

I may have shot a time or two. I remember that time I called in 3 jakes and got them all with one shot. It was opening morning. I was excited. I did it with no blind or deks that's what made it double special. 
Thanks for asking.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 24, 2016)

whitetailfreak said:


> #jakeslivesmatter



Shades of #PoundTown!


----------



## Johnny 71 (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm going to pass on jakes, for now


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 24, 2016)

Do you have to log jakes on your new tag?  
Or do 2 jakes make one gobbler?


----------



## Firepuppy89 (Mar 24, 2016)

Only ever killed 2 and it was with a brand new gun   Got the gun in one day and put the factory xfull choke in cause the one I ordered hadn't made in and next morning killed two in one shot at about 15 yds with the first shot fired through it


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Do you have to log jakes on your new tag?
> Or do 2 jakes make one gobbler?



Put them under antler less just like not heads.


----------



## BIGGUS (Mar 24, 2016)

It's definitely not plan A.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2016)

BIGGUS said:


> It's definitely not plan A.



This made me Loling out loud.


----------



## TimConwayTwitty (Mar 24, 2016)

i BE da PAPPY!!!!! (steps forward, all cross eyed like)

Just kidding. Shooting jakes is simply pathetic if you consider yourself a conservationist.

I've killed over 100 + longbeards and only 3 have been jakes.  To each his own though, good luck this season everyone!! No hard feelings!! Safe zone!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2016)

TimConwayTwitty said:


> i BE da PAPPY!!!!! (steps forward, all cross eyed like)
> 
> ive shot over 100 gobblers and only 3 have been jakes. Why shoot a jake when you can shoot a gobbler??? Its pathetic



If you didn't get all 3 in one shot like me. Quit bragging about them.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 24, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> If you didn't get all 3 in one shot like me. Quit bragging about them.



Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 24, 2016)

Just ain't mad at them jakes. 

(But pretty dang ticked with them long bearded gobblers.)


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 24, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> If you didn't get all 3 in one shot like me. Quit bragging about them.



Yeah, that's going to be hard to top!!!


----------



## Reminex (Mar 24, 2016)

Jake's? Are they legal in GA?  I practice QTM for a few years now, really paying off.   I gotta feel like they are at least 4 years old.  Hard to be sure though with the fan in my face and the turkey running at me so quickly.  Sometimes I wait for the bird to get a spur in me then I know for sure


----------



## Water Swat (Mar 24, 2016)

Turkey mortality is such that someone shooting a jake on someone else's property isn't going to effect you much. I wouldn't worry much what someone else shoots.


----------



## chadf (Mar 24, 2016)

I've toted one on my shoulder, but will gladly play with a group and a new hunter ! 






I might just shoot one this year, never know. ?
Hope they don't gobble good and have full fan. Seen it, just ain't done it since, I did it. Ha !


----------



## Will-dawg (Mar 24, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> If you didn't get all 3 in one shot like me. Quit bragging about them.



But kmack--have you killed 100+ gobblers???


----------



## Todd E (Mar 24, 2016)

To say something is pathetic in one sentence, yet turn around in another and say to each is own………….seems to be an oxymoron or borderline such. 

I will say this…within the law…. I will do whatever I want whenever I want never worrying about what anyone thinks. You guys crack me up on this board.  Don't dare tell anyone to not shoot young bucks. Ya know, can't eat them horns. Yadda Yadda Yadda. Yet it's okay to thumb your nose at jake shooters.  Pfffft.  Them breasts taste just as good as a 2 or 3 y/o.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2016)

Will-dawg said:


> But kmack--have you killed 100+ gobblers???



I have not counted. I m sure it's more than most. I quit shooting turkeys for about 5 years once. It was just to easy to run & gun. I felt sorry for them love sick birds. The turkey challenge got me back into it for the most part. U have seen what I've killed since I joined GON. I couldn't tell u what I have entered  can't remember. Lols


----------



## Will-dawg (Mar 24, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I have not counted. I m sure it's more than most. I quit shooting turkeys for about 5 years once. It was just to easy to run & gun. I felt sorry for them love sick birds. The turkey challenge got me back into it for the most part. U have seen what I've killed since I joined GON. I couldn't tell u what I have entered  can't remember. Lols



I hear ya!!  In it to win it!!


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Will-dawg said:


> But kmack--have you killed 100+ gobblers???



It's over 100+. Don't slight the man.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2016)

Will-dawg said:


> I hear ya!!  In it to win it!!



I hope to kill 3 this year


----------



## Will-dawg (Mar 24, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I hope to kill 3 this year



I know you will!!  Just stay away from BKWs spots!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2016)

Will-dawg said:


> I know you will!!  Just stay away from BKWs spots!!



She has them. She has blinds at strut zones. She claims them.


----------



## Watasha (Mar 25, 2016)

Do y'all think Poundtown could have a brother who looks like Wayne Newton? Haha


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 25, 2016)

Watasha said:


> Do y'all think Poundtown could have a brother who looks like Wayne Newton? Haha



I think he has quite the family: DaPoLease, Wagonwheel, Mr.Longbeard,PoundforPound, PoundTown,(can't remember his name but the guy who pulled the crickets legs off) and others I can't remember. It's like a "rite of Spring" waiting on him to show up!! Turkey Season must be close!!


----------



## NUTT (Mar 25, 2016)

chadf said:


> I've toted one on my shoulder, but will gladly play with a group and a new hunter !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just take a deep breathe next time and let em ease on...Then next time you see em they'll be swinging some beards and then  em! You can do it!


----------



## shootemall (Mar 25, 2016)

I plan on shooting hens so that the Jakes are safe. My plan involves a fan, a limb, a suspended platform with cracked corn up on a limb, electronic calls, and the ever important turkey scent. Still not sure if I'll use buck shot, or just bring the 30.06...


----------



## oops1 (Mar 25, 2016)

I'll roll one in a heartbeat


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 25, 2016)

It don't get more exciting than sooting one out of the tree with a 30.06 and watching the feathers fall. Reminds of me of pillow fighting as a kid and having one of the pillows bust. Feathers everywhere!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 25, 2016)

I will shoot a Jake as soon as to look at one. A dead turkey is a dead turkey.


----------



## chadf (Mar 25, 2016)

NUTT said:


> Just take a deep breathe next time and let em ease on...Then next time you see em they'll be swinging some beards and then  em! You can do it!



That's not me.......
I just set him up for his first turkey hunt, he decided to shoot them and I encouraged the second one to die, by calling him back ! Then laughed as he, whooped up on the dead bird, not realizing his fate was soon to be the same.
Lol

Did you read my op ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2016)

oops1 said:


> I'll roll one in a heartbeat



I will not bash U for a legal kill


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I will shoot a Jake as soon as to look at one. A dead turkey is a dead turkey.



Do u have any birds at your drinking stand. ?


----------



## hold em hook (Mar 25, 2016)

This is my kind of party!!!







[/URL]


----------



## mose (Mar 25, 2016)

Killed one last year. It was pretty much self defense. He came in with lust in eye and dirty thoughts on his mind. Typically I'd rather not but it was the only opportunity I had last year and he tasted great.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 25, 2016)

chadf said:


> That's not me.......
> I just set him up for his first turkey hunt, he decided to shoot them and I encouraged the second one to die, by calling him back ! Then laughed as he, whooped up on the dead bird, not realizing his fate was soon to be the same.
> Lol
> 
> Did you read my op ?



Yeah I read it. I was giving you some coaching tactics for you when you got your buddy back out or a new hunter. Talk em through it. 
Seriously though....Good Luck to all tomorrow who are after the ol Boss Tom!! Be safe!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 25, 2016)

U let a jake walk out tomorrow and its game on.


----------



## sman (Mar 25, 2016)

Don't shoot nubs or jakes. Even if he talks like a man or walks like a man. Only allowed 3 birds, I want them to be grown.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 25, 2016)

sman said:


> Don't shoot nubs or jakes. Even if he talks like a man or walks like a man. Only allowed 3 birds, I want them to be grown.



I have throat punched one that talked like a man. Was very disappointed when I got to him


----------



## AStrick (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello everyone,, I'm a jake killer,
I know i have a problem, i have a turkey on my back!
But if he's dead it makes it alot easier to carry,
Fo Sho!


----------



## Tom Talker (Mar 25, 2016)

sman said:


> Don't shoot nubs or jakes. Even if he talks like a man or walks like a man. Only allowed 3 birds, I want them to be grown.



X2. Amen Brother!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 25, 2016)

I hunt for the meat not the beard or spurs.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 25, 2016)

TimConwayTwitty said:


> i BE da PAPPY!!!!! (steps forward, all cross eyed like)
> 
> Just kidding. Shooting jakes is simply pathetic if you consider yourself a conservationist.
> 
> I've killed over 100 + longbeards and only 3 have been jakes.  To each his own though, good luck this season everyone!! No hard feelings!! Safe zone!!



3 Longboard jakes?  

They musta been magnificent for you to shoot em.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 25, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> 3 Longboard jakes?
> 
> They musta been magnificent for you to shoot em.



Ha ha.... Got'em


----------



## GADawg08 (Mar 25, 2016)

my first two birds were jakes...I won't shoot one now, but I have no problem with someone's first bird or two being jakes. I'm taking my little brother in the morning, he's never killed a turkey so if a jake comes out he's fair game


----------



## Killdee (Mar 25, 2016)

No but don't care what you do.......I shot a Tom about 1983 and found a jake flopping behind him I never saw, only one I ever kilt.


----------



## cumberland (Mar 25, 2016)

Killdee said:


> No but don't care what you do.......I shot a Tom about 1983 and found a jake flopping behind him I never saw, only one I ever kilt.



I did the same thing once, shot a strutting gobbler and found a jake flopping behind him and had no idea he was around.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 25, 2016)

I will shoot the first 3 legal turkeys I see.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 25, 2016)

Just say NO


----------



## AStrick (Mar 25, 2016)

Me & thee, Todd!
I've spent over 2 grand in shotguns,
$300 in decoys( like i don't have to many already )
Maybe $150 in calls I'll never use!
$300 a day i loose from missing work, Add fuel ,food,shells, camo,
And $3500 for my lease,,
2 1/2 drive just to get there,
I believe i have paid my dues, as long as i follow the law,& i do!
I have paid for and earned the right to pick and choose what i shoot and do not shoot without any recourse, from holier than though types!
Free country?
Aint nuttin free!
Fo Sho!


----------



## Gobblenstrutt1986 (Mar 25, 2016)

I love the meat too, But for all the time and gas money I invest in killing a long beard, It would be easier and cheaper to purchase 
A nice one from the frozen section if its all about putting food on the table.
That being said, I'd be thrilled if my oldest shoots a jake for his first bird if it's his only option this season.


----------



## MKW (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't shoot Jakes, but 3 is 3, so shoot whatever you want and will be happy with.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 25, 2016)

You gotta be careful near seasons end those jakes almost have full gobbles by then. One area i hunted last year had six jakes all together. Them gobbling at the start of the season made me laugh. Later in the spring i called in the three that were left and they had put on weight, had a decent gobble, and a little more beard growth.


----------



## antharper (Mar 25, 2016)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> I hunt for the meat not the beard or spurs.



Not much meat on a jake!!


----------



## antharper (Mar 25, 2016)

I've shot a few , but it's been about 25 yrs since I've killed 1 , and after 100+ long beards I don't plan on starting back , I let my 12 yr old shoot 1 and I told her that was it , but if u want 1 , don't bother me , no different than shooting a fawn , and plenty of them get killed !


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2016)

You can kill a hen up here during the fall season. Is that ethical?


----------



## MKW (Mar 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You can kill a hen up here during the fall season. Is that ethical?



According to a lot of folks...Legal=Ethical, right?? 

Actually, I don't mind a fall season where hens are allowed. I'd like to have the wing bones.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You can kill a hen up here during the fall season. Is that ethical?



Yes it's ethical and shooting jakes is too! But why do it? NOW let's go hunting!!! Good Luck...


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 26, 2016)

Tom Kelly has shot a lot of jakes hunting in the fall, and I believe his credentials are impeccable.


----------



## JDH (Mar 26, 2016)

This sounds like an attempt to Internet shame people from a frustrated hunter who's having troubles and blaming other hunters for it


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Mar 26, 2016)

On kinda an unrelated note....I keep seeing them GON stickers in y'alls pictures....how do I get one?

On the Jake subject though....I ain't ever hunted Turkey's, and it's probably gonna be hard enough for me just to identify a legal bird, what with the adrenaline and all. Hope y'all don't get too ornery if I post up a picture of a Jake bird. I'm just excited about getting into it


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 26, 2016)

I didn't shoot a jake this morning. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 26, 2016)

I do not discriminate against male turkeys with short beards and uneven tail feathers.It's all about the turkey pot pie to me.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 26, 2016)

Who's vs whose

http://www.elearnenglishlanguage.com/blog/english-mistakes/whos-vs-whose/


----------



## Pavy (Mar 28, 2016)

Opening day jake.  My 2nd turkey ever and 1st solo hunt...3rd year ever hunting turkeys.  1st one was a nice tom called in by a friend.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Mar 28, 2016)

Not bragging by any means ive never killed a jake or a 2 yr old. However only killed 3 Birds. That said I dont think Id kill one unless i havnt kill any birds in a season.  If u want to have at it. As that goes no jakes for me this yr. Killed a great 3 maybe 4 yr old sunday. Good luck to you in whatever you decide earns a ride.


----------



## Randy (Mar 28, 2016)

I let one go at 12:30 yesterday.  He was gobbling too.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 28, 2016)

Never killed a turkey myself.  If gobblers are still talking, i'd pass on a jake until one of them showed up.  if the big birds have gone silent and a jake presents a shot, I'd take it for a first bird and probably wouldn't shoot another jake again.  I'd prefer to use my tag on something with a little more meat on it's bones.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 28, 2016)

Pavy good job! Couple more and you gonna be hooked for sure!!


----------



## Pavy (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks!!! I was hooked the 1st time!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 28, 2016)

Any truth to the rumor I have not been able to confirm that starting in the 2018 season - assuming the data collected in 2016 and 2017 supports it-that the turkey harvest will be restricted in that a Gobbler must have a 4 inch beard to be legal ?  (Which would virtually eliminate jakes).


----------



## blong (Mar 28, 2016)

Not even the last day on an oos hunt. I don't need to be a hero that bad.


----------



## Will-dawg (Mar 28, 2016)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Any truth to the rumor I have not been able to confirm that starting in the 2018 season - assuming the data collected in 2016 and 2017 supports it-that the turkey harvest will be restricted in that a Gobbler must have a 4 inch beard to be legal ?  (Which would virtually eliminate jakes).



I've killed a couple of mature birds with less than 4" beards. Beard rot. Then what??


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 28, 2016)

Will-dawg said:


> I've killed a couple of mature birds with less than 4" beards. Beard rot. Then what??



Good question !!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 28, 2016)

If I'm of a mind to yes I will kill a Jake. I'm just not of a mind to right now.


----------



## ehunt (Mar 28, 2016)

ok so Saturday morning 1 1/2 hours before the sun had come up I made my mind up to kill the first legal bird within range beins' how ive not killed a bird in 3 years 20 minutes after set up I smoked a 2 year old with 9 7/8" beard and 1" spurs.  my 2 cents


----------



## NUTT (Mar 28, 2016)

ehunt said:


> ok so Saturday morning 1 1/2 hours before the sun had come up I made my mind up to kill the first legal bird within range beins' how ive not killed a bird in 3 years 20 minutes after set up I smoked a 2 year old with 9 7/8" beard and 1" spurs.  my 2 cents



Now that's getting it done! You gotta feel good after 3 years it wasn't a JAKE though. You are back on track!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Mar 28, 2016)

Saturday morning I sat in pouring rain, thunder, and lightning in Treutlen Co.  I immediately located a gobbler and made him jump the roost to a closer tree.  I saw him silhouetted against the stormy sky and gobble at the thunder.  It was one of the most awesome things I have ever seen turkey hunting for thirty years.  He flew down thirty yards in front of me and the offered me an easy shot.  He was a jake.  He made my day.  I let him walk.  I have never killed a jake however the circumstance and perspective is everything.  I have no problem with it.  I just choose not to.  But man, you should have seen him gobbling at the thunder and lightning!!!!


----------

